# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  BEQIR SINA New YORK: Një milion e 300 mijë dollarë për Katedralen Nëna Terezë

## eldonel

BEQIR SINA New YORK: Një milion e 300 mijë dollarë për Katedralen Nëna Terezë
 Botohet lista e plotë e donatorve shqiptarë në SHBA-së, $721,226 te premtuara dhe $580,000 te dhuruara

HARTSDALE NEW YORK : Shqiptarët e Amerikës edhe njëherë treguan zemërgjërësinë 

e tyre për të ndihmuar vepra madhështore për atdheun e tyre. Një Gala mbrëmje për të ndihmuar ndërtimin e Katedrales Nëna Terezë në Prishtinë, sërish dëshmoi solidarizimin e madh shqiptaro-amerikan, pa dallime konfesionale.

 Don Pjetër Popaj, Famullitar i Kishës Zoja e Shkodrës në Hartsdale, Nju York, deklaroi në atë mbrëmje se është i kënaqur nga ky solidarizim madhështor që bëhet për vepra fetare, për ndërtimin e tempullit të shenjtë dhe një monumenti kombëtar në kryqendrën e Kosovës. Me këtë dëshmojnë një përkushtim për tolerancë ndërfetare mes shqiptarëve kudo që janë, theksoi famulltari i Nju Jorkut. Monsinjorë Dodë Gjergji, Ipeshkëvi i Kosovës, i cili patë ardhur enkas për atë eveniment i shoqëruar nga lider të tjerë fetar, nga Kosova e SHBA-së, shprehur mirënjohje të veçantë për ndihmën e sërishme të shqiptarëve në Amerikë, që sipas tij gjithmonë ka qenë në gatishmëri dhe dëshmuan për kontributin e tyre për pavarësinë e Kosovës.

Marian Cubi, kryetari i Komisionit për ngritjen e fondeve për ndërtimin e Katedrales përmendi faktin se ka disa muaj që një grup prej 57 personash shqiptaro amerikan nga Nju Jorku me rrethe, janë të koncentruar sesi mund ta ndihmojmë këtë katedrale, shumë të rëndësishme për Kosovën,gurthemeli i së cilës u vendos më 19 gusht të vitit 2006.

Mbrëmja Gala për grumbullimin e Fondeve për Katedralen Nënë Tereza në Prishtinë dhe Kremtimin e Pavarësisë së Kosovës është zhvilluar në qendrën e madhe sportive Westcheter County Center, në bashkinë e qytetit White Plains-NY, javën e fundit të muajit maj.
 Në këtë Gala të ideuar nga Kisha Katolike Shqiptare në Amerikë Zoja e Shkodrës në Hartsdale,NY, u grumbulluan më shumë se një milion e 300 mijë dollarë amerikanë(1.300.000) me gjithë parat e dhuruara dhe të premtuara. Biznesmeni i njohur shqiptaro-amerikan i konfesionit islam, Jim Xhema, dhe veprimtari i dalluar biznesmeni i suksesëshë Lekë Gojçaj (me të vëllanë Pashkon), kanë bërë dhuratën më të madhe duke dhuruar sejcili nga 100 mijë dollarë. Komisionit për ngritjen e fondeve për ndërtimin e Katedrales publikoj edhe listën e plotë të donatorve. Lista është sipas renditjes alfabetike.

Prej të cilëve vetem një biznesmen i fesë myslimane , Jim Xhema , bëri dhuratën më të madhe kur dhuroi 100,000 dollarë. Zef Balaj afaristë i suksesëshëm, aktivist i shquar në veprimtaritë e Federatës PanShqiptare Vatra, dhe LQSHA, dhuroi 50.000 dollarë. Me 40 mijë dollarë është bisnesmeni i njohur Mark e Hil Përlleshi. Mes dhuruesve të shumtë bujarë spikasin edhe familja DioGuardi 25 mije dollare dhe veprimtari i dalluar Harry Bajraktari me 20 mijë dollarë, si dhe Pashko Stanaj, Besim Malota me 20 mijë dollarë. Ndër dhuruesit dallohen edhe shumat e Pjetër Gjon Lekaj me 17.000 dollarë, po aq sa ka dhuruar edhe Luk Gjonlekaj dhe Gjekë Gjonlekaj. Ndërsa me nga 10 mijë dollarë ishin Pal e Pren Nikollaj, Preke Gjon Lleshaj, dhe Pjetër Balaj. Si organizata dallohen edhe Lidhja Demokratike e Dardanisë mr 30 mijë dollarë të premtuara, dhe Federata PanShqiptare e Amerikës Vatra me 10 mijë dollarë të dhuruara nga disa anëtarët e kryesisë së saj.

LISTA E DHURUESVE PER NDERTIMIN E KATEDRALES NENA TEREZE NE PRISHTINE 
Gjendja më 19 qershor 2008
Për mospajtim, luteni të kontaktoni zyrën e Famullisë Zoja e Shkodrës, Tel. 1-914-761-3523 

EMRI MBIEMRI PREMTUAR PAGUAR BILANCI
Artiste Limousine Service $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Blair Bajrakari $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Harry Bajraktari $20,000.00 $20,000.00 $0.00
Familja Gjergj Vocer Balaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Pjeter Balaj $10,000.00 $10,000.00 $0.00
Zef Balaj $50,000.00 $50,000.00 $0.00
Pashk Nrec Beciri $1,200.00 $200.00 $1,000.00
Christian Behring $250.00 $250.00 $0.00
Gjyle Beqiri $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Mark Pal Berisha $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Nik Mhill Berisha $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Tom Berisha $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Ymer Berisha $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Sali Bollati $50.00 $50.00 $0.00
Ermal Boxhija $300.00 $300.00 $0.00
Paul Buqa $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Kol Prek Cacaj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Preka Camaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Zef Frani Camaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Nikola M. Catalic $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Thomas Coonan $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Pal Sh. Cotaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Marjan Cubi $3,000.00 $2,000.00 $1,000.00
Nrec Dashi $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Ded Gjo Luli Association $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Pashk Dedaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Gjon P. Dedvukaj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Joseph J. DioGuardi $25,000.00 $25,000.00 $0.00
Prek Djerdjaj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Zef Djokaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Vaso Djolevic $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Josip Doqaj $200.00 $200.00 $0.00
Richard H. Driehaus $50.00 $50.00 $0.00
Llesh Simon Dushi $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Kol Paloka Elezaj $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Nike Kola Elezaj $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Noc Elezaj $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Igbale Elezi $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Prkon/Valmira Gashi/Saranda $60.00 $60.00 $0.00
Lazer Gazivoda $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Edmond Gjoka $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Gjin Gjoka $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Familja Gjokaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Nick Gjokaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Fran Gjokaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Leka & Maria Gjolaj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Familja Noc Mati Gjonaj $10,000.00 $10,000.00 $0.00
Fran Vasel Gjonaj $200.00 $200.00 $0.00
Xhem Gjonbalaj $85.00 $85.00 $0.00
Lek Gjoni $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Gjeke Gjonlekaj $16,667.00 $16,667.00 $0.00
Luce Gjonlekaj $16,667.00 $16,667.00 $0.00
Tom Gjonlekaj $16,667.00 $16,667.00 $0.00
Mhill Gjuraj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Pal Geg Gjuraj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Palush Gjuraj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Martin Gjuraj $10,000.00 $5,000.00 $5,000.00
Wilson Gjuraj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Dede Pren Gojani $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Leke Gojani $3,000.00 $1,000.00 $2,000.00
Besnik Gojani $50.00 $50.00 $0.00
Dede Pjeter Gojcaj $500.00 $500.00
Leke & Pashko Gojcaj $100,000.00 $100,000.00
Zef & Marie Gojcaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Isam Habbab $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Bank Hadson Valley $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Kol Hajdaraj $1,000.00 $1,000.00
Matilda Haxhari $150.00 $150.00 $0.00
Uke Isufaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Daniel Ivezaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Tome Nue Jakaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Matija Jankovic $150.00 $150.00 $0.00
Nikolla Juncaj $300.00 $300.00 $0.00
Nik Kajtazi $2,000.00 $2,000.00
Vasel Kalaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Zef Kalaj $7,000.00 $7,000.00 $0.00
Ded Gjoni Kalaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Afrim Karaqi $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Tish Z. Kocovic $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Jozef Kolaj $50.00 $50.00 $0.00
Ibrahim Kolari $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Mark R. Krasniqi $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Martin Krasniqi $1,000.00 $1,000.00
Nue & Jane Krasniqi $500.00 $500.00
Florin Lajci $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Zenun Lajci $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Sadik Lajqi $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Dede Lasku $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Phil J. Jr. Lauriello $50.00 $50.00 $0.00
Vladimir Lena $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Henry H. Lika $200.00 $200.00 $0.00
Gjon Lleshaj $10,000.00 $10,000.00 $0.00
Pal Lleshi $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Zef Lleshi $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Pashk & Tereze Maksuti $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Besim & Hana Malota $20,000.00 $20,000.00 $0.00
Sima Markic $250.00 $250.00 $0.00
Palush Marku $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Pjeter & Marjan Marku $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Gjon Pren Martini $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Jak Milicaj $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Tonin Mirakaj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Gjergj Mirdita $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Ismer Mjeku $3,000.00 $3,000.00 $0.00
Dugagjin Mrijaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Tome Mrijaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Marash Mrnacaj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Mark Mrnacaj $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Mustafa Mula $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Tush & Mhill Musa $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Mon Musaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Lush, Martin & Muse Nikollaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Pal Nikollaj $10,000.00 $10,000.00 $0.00
Shtjefen Prek Palaj $300.00 $300.00
Gjergj Pashko Paloka $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Lek Paloka $5,000.00 $5,000.00
Mark Paloka $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Nino Paloka $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Familja Tom Kol Palushaj $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Path to Peace Foyndation to the UN $200.00 $200.00 $0.00
Mhill Pergjoka $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Leke Perlleshi $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Mark Perlleshi $20,000.00 $20,000.00 $0.00
Mihill Perlleshi $20,000.00 $20,000.00 $0.00
Walter M. Pjetraj $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Mark Pjetri $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Simon Prekekolaj $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Familja Prelpepaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Shtjefen Prenkolaj $300.00 $300.00 $0.00
Gjon Qerimi $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Sami Repishti, Ph. D. $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Martin Rrasi $5,000.00 $4,000.00 $1,000.00
Zef Rrasi $1,000.00 $1,000.00
Paul & Maria Rudaj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Zef Rudaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Gjeto Doda Rukaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Nikola Saljanin $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Tom Nika Saljanin $10,000.00 $10,000.00 $0.00
Gjok Mark Selca $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Zef Tom Selca $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Pren Shala $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Kol Sherri $5,000.00 $100.00 $4,900.00
Mark K. Shkreli $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Nosh & Tone Shkreli $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
George & Anna Simolacaj $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Ndoc Simolacaj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Simon Simolacaj $10,000.00 $10,000.00 $0.00
Pren Simonaj $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Gjeka & Sander Sinishtaj $200.00 $200.00 $0.00
Prel Sinishtaj $300.00 $300.00 $0.00
Djona Skrelja $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Llesh Doda Smajlaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Pjeter Kola Smajlaj $100.00 $100.00 $0.00
Pashko Stanaj $20,000.00 $20,000.00 $0.00
Mark Pashko Tinaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00
Family Tonaj $2,000.00 $2,000.00 $0.00
Mark Ulaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Vasel Pjetri Ulaj $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Leke & Vllaznit Vataj $10,000.00 $10,000.00 $0.00
Gjok Vatiqi $350.00 $350.00 $0.00
Vatra $10,500.00 $10,500.00 $0.00
Mhill Velaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Sokol & Justa Vukelj $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Ndue Marku Vuksanaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Vuksan & Kola Vuksanaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Luigj Vushaj $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Jim Xhema $100,000.00 $100,000.00 $0.00
Engjull Vera Zadrima $500.00 $500.00 $0.00
Gjon Zadrima $5,000.00 $5,000.00 $0.00
Louis & Jozefina Zadrima $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Rrok Pjeter Zadrima $5,000.00 $5,000.00
Zef Zadrima $200.00 $200.00 $0.00
Kol Zagreda $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00
Zais Group LLC $1,800.00 $1,800.00 $0.00
Pren Zekaj $180.00 $180.00 $0.00
Ilmi Zymberi $200.00 $200.00 $0.00
$721,226.00 $589,026.00 $132,200.00

----------


## feride

nuk po e za te arsyeshme per nje katedrale me hargju aq shum kur ka nevoj kosova per sende ma primare se per katedrale ende familjet e deshmorve jan ne meshir te fatit e ata kapadait kishe po bajm diqka e po dergojm pare per katedrale marre

----------


## Korbi999

Eshte nje xhest shume mbreslenes dhe mjaft i deshiruar ne kohen qe jetojme.
Shqiptaria gjithmone i paraprin ideve te tjera dytesore(perfshi besimin ne fe).
Ne liste pash emra katolike mbiemra ortodokse e muslimane. Vetem ne ceshtje kombetare dhe me pak ate humane i sheh keto gjera.
Uroj katedralia t'ia arrije qellimit te ndertimit e te sherbeje si vend takimi per te gjitha besimet apo kombesite .
Salam!

----------


## landi45

bravo vazhdoni punene e mire se na nderoni te gjitheve

----------


## NoName

> *Jim Xhema $100,000.00*


edhe pse jo-katolik, por eshte gjest bujar qe duhet te gezoj respekt nga te gjithe ne.

----------


## Gj.Fishta

> edhe pse jo-katolik, por eshte gjest bujar qe duhet te gezoj respekt nga te gjithe ne.


Gjest bujar ?

A nuk quhët kjo hipokrizi ? Në shumicën e temave që lexova ti ke ofenduar muslimanët duke i trajtuar ata si jo-bartës të historis shqiptare, si jo shqiptar, thjesht si tradhëtar ! Po kur te japin te holla, bëhesh si magjupi kur puth dora !

----------


## alproud

Nje rikujtim qe shqiptaret nuk e harrojne kurre memedheun...

Ju lumte, ua kthefte zoti ne te mira ne familjet e tyre te gjithe donatoreve.

----------


## Gjilani2002

Kosova e re eshte konceptuar i nje vend multientnik e qe nenkupton se eshte vend i te gjitve kud te gjithe do te duhej te ndjeheshin te barabarte. Prandaj konsideroj se edhe ndertimi i katedrales ne Prishtine ka qen deshire e kahmotshme e shume kosovarve dhe eshte nje nisme shume e qelluar. Uroj qe kjo pune te finalizohet me sukses ndersa nej falemnderim i veqante shkon per te gjithe ata qe ne nje menyr apo tjeter kane kontribuar qe Kosova e re te kete edhe katedralen e saj.
Ne Kosove ka dhe duhet te kete vend per te gjithe ata qe promovojne vlera te mirfillta te njerzimit dhe te prosperitetit, vlera te tolerances e te koegzistences nderetnike e multikulturore. Mbi kete baze do te jemi me afer synimeve tona reale.

----------


## NoName

> Gjest bujar ?
> 
> A nuk quhët kjo hipokrizi ? Në shumicën e temave që lexova ti ke ofenduar muslimanët duke i trajtuar ata si jo-bartës të historis shqiptare, si jo shqiptar, thjesht si tradhëtar ! Po kur te japin te holla, bëhesh si magjupi kur puth dora !


nuk ishte fjala per *jevgjit* si puna jote (emer puro shqiptaro-katolik e shpirt arabi)..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gj.Fishta

> nuk ishte fjala per *jevgjit* si puna jote (emer puro shqiptaro-katolik e shpirt arabi)..


Po te shihte Beqir SINA (emër shqiptaro-musliman e shpirt injorant) ket qe po e shkruan, besoj qe do te pendonte per gabimin fatal !  :buzeqeshje:  

Me shpres që i del gjumi,

----------


## eldonel

> Po te shihte Beqir SINA (emër shqiptaro-musliman e shpirt injorant) ket qe po e shkruan, besoj qe do te pendonte per gabimin fatal !  
> 
> Me shpres që i del gjumi,


Lere se disa shkallojn as vet nuk din qfare flasin dhe flasin perqart po nejse shnosh . :ngerdheshje:

----------


## NoName

> Lere se disa shkallojn as vet nuk din qfare flasin dhe flasin perqart po nejse shnosh .


I vdekuri me të vdekurit (perjashtuarin), i gjalli me të gjallët.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Preng Sherri

Këta që kanë dhënë para për ndërtimin e katedralës " Nëna terezë" qofshin të bekuar e të uruar ngaqë pas pavarsisë së Kosovës, Kushtetutës së saj, Katedralja është hapi i tretë madhorë i shqiptarëve të Kosovës!

----------


## dardaniAU

pershendetje,

Me vones e gjeta kete teme.

Zoti ju ndihmoft te gjithe atyre zemergjerver qe kane dhen ndihmen per te ndertuar nje katedrale kombetare ne Prishtine.

Besoj se shume shpejt edhe ne ketu ne Australi do te inicojm ket qeshtje te Katedrales,dhe besoj se donatoret nuk do te mungojn.
Edhe pse ketu  nuk jemi komunitwet i madhe si ne Amerik, mre po zemren e kemi te madhe dhe dhuruesit nuk do te mungojn.

----------


## unipukjan

Qeto Po Vlla Qe Jan Emna Shqiptar   Ju Nimoft Zoti

----------


## SKRAPARI

Duhet ti coni te gjitha leket dhe te ndertoni kosoven, jo te luani bixhoz neper kafenet e amerikes. Me shume duhet te kishit dhuruar.

----------


## Dorontina

> BEQIR SINA New YORK: Një milion e 300 mijë dollarë për Katedralen Nëna Terezë
>  Botohet lista e plotë e donatorve shqiptarë në SHBA-së, $721,226 te premtuara dhe $580,000 te dhuruara
> 
> HARTSDALE NEW YORK : Shqiptarët e Amerikës edhe njëherë treguan zemërgjërësinë 
> 
> e tyre për të ndihmuar vepra madhështore për atdheun e tyre. Një Gala mbrëmje për të ndihmuar ndërtimin e Katedrales “Nëna Terezë” në Prishtinë, sërish dëshmoi solidarizimin e madh shqiptaro-amerikan, pa dallime konfesionale.
> 
>  Don Pjetër Popaj, Famullitar i Kishës “Zoja e Shkodrës” në Hartsdale, Nju York, deklaroi në atë mbrëmje se është i kënaqur nga ky solidarizim madhështor që bëhet për vepra fetare, për ndërtimin e tempullit të shenjtë dhe një monumenti kombëtar në kryqendrën e Kosovës. “Me këtë dëshmojnë një përkushtim për tolerancë ndërfetare mes shqiptarëve kudo që janë”, theksoi famulltari i Nju Jorkut. Monsinjorë Dodë Gjergji, Ipeshkëvi i Kosovës, i cili patë ardhur enkas për atë eveniment i shoqëruar nga lider të tjerë fetar, nga Kosova e SHBA-së, shprehur mirënjohje të veçantë për ndihmën e sërishme të shqiptarëve në Amerikë, që sipas tij gjithmonë ka qenë në gatishmëri dhe dëshmuan për kontributin e tyre për pavarësinë e Kosovës.
> 
> ...





> Mark Paloka $1,000.00 $1,000.00 $0.00


me habiti kjo si i vdekuri ep para....
duhet pak spjegim ketu se me trullove .... :buzeqeshje: 

*e kta dy emra jan shqiptar apo kojshi ?......
Matija Jankovic $150.00 $150.00 $0.00
Sima Markic $250.00 $250.00 $0.00*

----------


## NoName

@Dorontina, 

po te pergjigjem une, pasi qe i njoh personalisht. 

Atehere sa i perket emrit te pare Mark Paloka, 
behet fjale per femijet e Mark Palokes qe kane dhuruar leke.. 


Jankovic dhe Markic, edhe keta i njoh personalisht, jane shqiptare katolik nga Mali Zi (jane nga Ulqini, por aktualisht jetojne ne NY). Asimilimi qe ne kohen e mbretit malazez Nikolla ka asimiluar shume mbiemra shqiptaresh duke i kthyer ne "ic" apo "vic".. i pari eshte JANKAJ dhe i dyti MARKAJ.. pra nuk jane "kojshi" por jane vellezer tane shqiptare.  :shkelje syri: 


KLM!

----------


## Black_Mamba

I pergezoj dhe zoti u dhasht me shum para,nuk jam kunder kesaj aspak,por jam kunder nje gjeja tjeter,pse nuk ndihmohen familjet e deshmoreve se pari,ata kane nevoj me se shumti per para.

Edhe njeher ju lumt ketyre qe dhan para,dhe keshtu duhet te jemi gjithmon qe mos dallojm se cilit besim i takojm,jemi nje qe na lidh me se shumti jemi SHQIPTARE te gjithe.

----------


## geezer

PER KATEDRALE AS QE KA NEVOJ PRISHTINA E AS KOSOVA   nuk jam kunder por nuke shoh te arsyshme

----------

